# Damn, the freezing rain is here...



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I guess the clean car season is officially over for me. The freezing rain is just starting to fall... have to go outside and pull off the car cover.

Looks like I'm driving to work in snow and freezing rain tomorrow. 

-Al


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Why does the cover have to come off in freezing rain? Will the ice "weld" it to the car?


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*Yeah, it's raining here too....*

I was planning to polish and take pics of my "upgraded" car this weekend but have to instead collect more dirt. 

Just put new wheels and S-03 and wanted to show off. hehehehe


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz 330i said:


> *Why does the cover have to come off in freezing rain? Will the ice "weld" it to the car? *


Yeah. It's not that the cover itself letting water through, but any humidity trapped under the cover will freeze and adhere.

Also, it's supposed to rain/snow into tomorrow and I don't want to take off a cover in rain/snow when I leave for work at 6:30am. 

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Yeah, it's raining here too....*



Akakubi said:


> *I was planning to polish and take pics of my "upgraded" car this weekend but have to instead collect more dirt.
> 
> Just put new wheels and S-03 and wanted to show off. hehehehe *


My poor Dunlops are sitting in the basement right now. They may never be driven on again if I keep hearing good things about S-03s.

-Al


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*Hehehehe*

Yeah, my Conti's still had 50% of the tread left... but S-03's feel better. I am still to test them out though.


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

What kind or rims abu? Got tired of the type 68's finally huh.  

There is a break in the wet stuff here today. Just on my way out to wash.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*So lucky....*

I had my car washed by the dealer twice in two months when they were fixing that stupid rattling window regulator... So much rain here that it is not even worth worhing the car - it gets dirty in a few hours. 

I got the E36 M3 lightweights. They fit the E46 SP much better than M68's - deeper rear dish and polished vs pained (M68). Now the car looks a bit meaner.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

I know how you feel, its been snowing here since 5am this morning, switched to freezing rain, now its back to snow. Its also windy as hell, snow showers tomorrow too..fun.. last week it did the same thing, thank god for my other car...


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *I know how you feel, its been snowing here since 5am this morning, switched to freezing rain, now its back to snow. Its also windy as hell, snow showers tomorrow too..fun.. last week it did the same thing, thank god for my other car... *


I don't believe this...you're in NC, and you're getting more snow than us in Boston! It's supposed to be the other way 'round...not that I'm crazy about winter weather...just want to see how my new Dunlop Winter Sports do in the snow (hard enough putting up with the butt ugly steel wheels). At this rate, I may just put the summer wheels back on!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

geomax said:


> *
> just want to see how my new Dunlop Winter Sports do in the snow*


I'm about to go out for a little drive to get a feel for how my Blizzaks are on the slippery pavement. Better to find out now than in rush hour traffic tomorrow.

Hopefully they're going to do their job... first ice/snow of the season, so I'm sure everyone's in a panic!

-Al


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

GEO, yes we are, but I am not in the flat land, I am in the far west north part, high mountains, ski area, it always snows here.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

geo, ps, show us pics of those butt ugly wheels..haha


----------



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

Speaking of snow...I guess I should get snow tires? It probably will come down to Blizzaks or Dunlops. Any suggestions? We don't get Buffalo style snow here, but we don't know how to properly remove it either.
Mike


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> I'm about to go out for a little drive to get a feel for how my Blizzaks are on the slippery pavement. Better to find out now than in rush hour traffic tomorrow.
> 
> ...


C'mon Al you snow weenie  This isn't even a real snow storm yet! 

Actually you guys on your side of the city might get a good one...so far on this side we have just had heavy rain.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

MAK said:


> *Speaking of snow...I guess I should get snow tires? It probably will come down to Blizzaks or Dunlops. Any suggestions? We don't get Buffalo style snow here, but we don't know how to properly remove it either.
> Mike *


Both Blizzaks and Dunlops are rated quite well. In general, if you're wearing summer rubber, any quality snow from Bridgestone, Dunlop or Michelin will make your winter much more enjoyable.

-Al


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Actually you guys on your side of the city might get a good one...so far on this side we have just had heavy rain.  *


Most of the roads out here have started to ice over. We've been switching between light snow and freezing rain for a few hours now. People are already flippin' out. Just driving around Radnor, everyone's driving about 2 mph, and driving like they've never seen snow before. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Most of the roads out here have started to ice over. We've been switching between light snow and freezing rain for a few hours now. People are already flippin' out. Just driving around Radnor, everyone's driving about 2 mph, and driving like they've never seen snow before.
> 
> -Al *


Why is it like that in this area?? It's the Northeast part of the country, if you live here you have been in snow before but everytime there is 1/2" of snow people forget how to drive in it and go into panic mode to buy bread and milk.

They stock up like they are going to be stranded until April  the worst snowstorm in our history only blocked the roads for 2 days and that was 3 feet


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

People panic like they have not ever seen snow your right, its funny. But I ride the roads for work, and I know what I am doing, its the others I worry about. The look on there face is enough to pull over.


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

yeah there is like 2 inches of snow on the ground here allready in northern NJ. Tomorrow's commute will be fun..ugh! At least I have snows on I am curious to see how they perform.(dunlop wintersport m2's)


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

mike I wondered that too, we have snow many times during winter. We had 4 feet few years ago and everything was pretty much clear in 3-4 days road wise.... Now if we got 7 - 8 feet like in buffalo, then thats a different story


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Why is it like that in this area?? *


I've been asking myself that question for 5 years now. The car drivers drive 2 mph and can't stay in their lane, and the SUV folks think they're indestructable and are going twice the posted limit while drinking a coffee and yapping up a storm on the cell phone.

Just when you think they can't do anything dumber, they do. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *mike I wondered that too, we have snow many times during winter. We had 4 feet few years ago and everything was pretty much clear in 3-4 days road wise.... Now if we got 7 - 8 feet like in buffalo, then thats a different story  *


7-8' is a whole different world  I can't imagine that...How do you dig out of that? Do you have to tunnel out of your house 

You are right about the look on their faces...I have seen so many people that are truly scared out of their wits when there is an inch of snow on the ground...it's kind of sad but really funny


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Iand the SUV folks think they're indestructable and are going twice the posted limit while drinking a coffee and yapping up a storm on the cell phone.
> 
> -Al *


Some SUV'ers think the laws of physics don't apply to 4WD...they forget that all it really does is help you keep moving...once you let off the gas it's the same as 2WD...but they don't believe that


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

I used to live in wyoming where it would snow by the foot ,not the inch!..These SUV drivers here in the East coast that think 4WD is unstoppable scared the [email protected] out of me.. When it snows here you have to become a serious defensive driver!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 7-8' is a whole different world  I can't imagine that...How do you dig out of that? Do you have to tunnel out of your house *












We had about 4 feet of snow in 1993 when I was at Cornell, and Cornell DIDN'T shut the school down. People were stranded on campus, and Cornell caught a lot of crap for that.

Here I am digging my car out to go to class.

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm...you would think that Jackie Chan could afford to pay someone to shovel his car out?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> Hmmmm...you would think that Jackie Chan could afford to pay someone to shovel his car out?
> 
> *


Even Jackie Chan was a starving student once. 

-Al


----------



## ism409 (Dec 22, 2001)

heh that is a funny picture  The last year I stayed in Wyo. they had the most snow ever on record: 700+ INCHES!!! I had a subaru with studs back then..no real problems


----------



## Alan B (Dec 19, 2001)

Is that an E30 under all that snow? Heh heh


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan B said:


> *Is that an E30 under all that snow? Heh heh  *


It could pretty much be any car you want it to be with how much snow was on it... it took me almost an hour to dig the car out. 

Somewhere in that pile of snow is a 93 Altima.

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Even Jackie Chan was a starving student once.
> 
> -Al *


I thought there were no starving students at Cornell 

I remember when we had 37" here, I think it was 1994. I had a 300ZX WITHOUT snow tires!! Needless to say it was parked for about a week!!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I thought there were no starving students at Cornell
> *


With meal plan 73, there was definitely no hunger issues. Basically all you can eat at the best college dining halls in the US. Of course meal plan 73 costs as much as some private schools. 

Lucky for me Cornell was "only" 18k a year... a steal considering what they're charging now. I just paid off my student loan last summer. I'm never going back to school again. 

-Al


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Just driving around Radnor, everyone's driving about 2 mph, and driving like they've never seen snow before
> *


i'm looking to buy a house in Radnor... will you come over and zaino my 328? how much? 

thanks neighbor!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> *
> i'm looking to buy a house in Radnor... will you come over and zaino my 328? how much?
> 
> thanks neighbor!  *


I could probably make a living off doing that.  Alan F and Josh (PA) are ahead of you on the wait list though. 

I lived in Radnor for a year and a half up in Rebel Hill before moving to Wayne. The only thing I didn't like about the area was that it was harder to get to public transportation if you needed it.

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> With meal plan 73, there was definitely no hunger issues. Basically all you can eat at the best college dining halls in the US. Of course meal plan 73 costs as much as some private schools.
> 
> ...


Cornell was only $18K in the '90's?? That is relatively cheap considering the quality of the school.

Although they OBVIOUSLY have low admission standards!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Although they OBVIOUSLY have low admission standards!     *


Hey now, it's harder for Asians to get in... if they didn't have admissions quotas, the school would be 90% Asian. 

-Al


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> I could probably make a living off doing that.  Alan F and Josh (PA) are ahead of you on the wait list though.
> 
> -Al *


Hey what about me?? I want to be in line for that too!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *Hey what about me?? I want to be in line for that too! *


I thought you get your sister to do all the work for you?

-Al


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

*Careful what you ask for!*

Just checked tomorrows weather for the Boston area:

Snow may be moderate at times in the morning, tapering off to snow showers for much of the afternoon. Total accumulations of 2-4" are expected in Boston, with 1-3" on the South Shore, and 4-8" north and west of Route 128. Highs will be in the lower to middle 30s. Snow showers end in the evening, then skies become partly cloudy overnight. Lows in the lower 20s in the city, middle to upper teens in the suburbs.

Guess I'll find out how the Dunlop WS's perform after all!


----------

